# Satoh



## monrovianman (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a Satoh S650 G and need new or used steering control arms and spindles. The front end is very worn and the tractor hunts left and right when I operate it. Does any one have a used one they are parting out or know of used tractor parting out or know of vendors other than Wenger (they don't have the parts) that may have these parts?

Thanks
Mark


----------

